
Developer Jobs - groovytime
Is this really what getting a job as a developer is coming to?<p>Just started looking at job listings and this is common (actual quotes):
&quot;Ideally someone who lives and breathes code&quot;,
&quot;does development side work&quot;,
&quot;practices new technologies at home&quot;,
&quot;likes to code all day everyday&quot;,
&quot;attend and present at meetups&quot;,
&quot;commits to open source&quot;<p>On top of that a majority of listings have something like this one:
&quot;Experience with many of the following: Eclipse, Pig, Hive, SVN, Git, JBoss, WebSphere, WebLogic, Tomcat, Apache, Linux, SBT, JUnit, Maven, ANT,
Hudson&#x2F;Jenkins, JMeter, JProfiler, JIRA, Bugzilla, Agile, Java, Android, Scala, Groovy, Hadoop, Apache Spark, Akka, J2EE, EJB3, JPA, Hibernate, Struts2, Play Framework, Spray Framework, Grails, Spring, XML, JSON, XStream,
Proficient in HTML, CSS and JavaScript&quot;
======
smt88
Unlike most jobs, software development is in high demand. Pay, flexibility,
and company culture can be great.

Like most jobs, software development isn't fun most of the time for most
people. When a job is really fun, other people will do it for low pay,
competition will increase, and average pay will drop (see: writing, music,
non-pro sports). So in some ways, you won't find a job that is fun to a wide
variety of people and also high-paying.

That said, some people want to code all day, and then they'll do unpaid side
projects after the work day ends. Even if you're not one of them, you're
competing with them, so maybe this isn't the best type of job for you.

~~~
groovytime
Work is not fun for most people. As well, fun level certainly does not drive
pay ha ha.

------
ramtatatam
I love this long list of "nice to have" :-) So true, so common.

I was/am on both sides of hiring process and must say in the end everything
boils down to motivation. You may find it surprising it is quite a challenge
to find people who are motivated in the right way, who will go extra mile if
required (not that every day is an extra mile!)

In the same time recruiters had gone so lazy these days, I get tons of emails
with job offers that do not fit my skill set (which is openly available on
LinkedIn).

